# fabric for double sided (reversable) sublimation print



## cbslanger (Feb 9, 2012)

anybody out there who knows of a supplier for a fabric which can be sublimated on both sides without the images showing thru on the other side? Its for reversible basketball tops. I know there are fabrics for double sided banners and softshell fabrics but they are to thick.
cheers


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

over here (Slovenia) reversible basketball jerseys are made with double fabric and sewn together. Your idea is great but is it doable? blocking dye vapour means blocking sweat as well. 

Probably is my reply to late for you, but anyways. 

Regards,


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

There is, however, was told by one manufacturer who makes it here in the U.S. that the shortest run was 20k yards.


Sent on my Galaxy S4 via the Junkyard Athletic 4G LTE network.


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

JYA said:


> There is, however, was told by one manufacturer who makes it here in the U.S. that the shortest run was 20k yards.
> 
> 
> Sent on my Galaxy S4 via the Junkyard Athletic 4G LTE network.



Have you seen sample? Italian and spanish producers typicaly ask for 600 or 700 meters/yards for special order of developed product. 20k is surprisingly much.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

JYA said:


> There is, however, was told by one manufacturer who makes it here in the U.S. that the shortest run was 20k yards.
> 
> 
> Sent on my Galaxy S4 via the Junkyard Athletic 4G LTE network.


20,000 yards min run WOW now that is a big team.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

baumanb said:


> Have you seen sample? Italian and spanish producers typicaly ask for 600 or 700 meters/yards for special order of developed product. 20k is surprisingly much.



Yes, certainly did. Was very impressive fabric!






skdave said:


> 20,000 yards min run WOW now that is a big team.


 Right?



Sent on my Galaxy S4 via the Junkyard Athletic 4G LTE network.


----------

